# Morgan Freeman



## BDBoop

Morgan Freeman: Tea Party Is Racist, They're Out To Get Obama



> When asked by Morgan whether Obama's presidency has made racism in the United States better or worse, Freeman, who once played apartheid-defying South African president Nelson Mandela, frankly stated that his time in office has made it worse, as he has become a target of the right's aggression.
> 
> "Their stated policy, publicly stated, is to do whatever it takes to see to it that Obama only serves one term," the actor said. "What&#8217;s, what does that, what underlines that? 'Screw the country. We&#8217;re going to whatever we do to get this black man, we can, we&#8217;re going to do whatever we can to get this black man outta here.'"
> 
> Declaring once again that "it's a racist thing," Freeman said the group's rise has shown the hate still lingering in America.



Last year.


----------



## elvis

I'm convinced now.


----------



## Provocateur

I'm not sure how I can handle the rest of my day with this news.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Damnit, why do all the good actors have to muck shit up by trying to play politicians

Just make good movies people. Politics doesnt have to infect every aspect of our society!


----------



## bripat9643

BDBoop said:


> Morgan Freeman: Tea Party Is Racist, They're Out To Get Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When asked by Morgan whether Obama's presidency has made racism in the United States better or worse, Freeman, who once played apartheid-defying South African president Nelson Mandela, frankly stated that his time in office has made it worse, as he has become a target of the right's aggression.
> 
> "Their stated policy, publicly stated, is to do whatever it takes to see to it that Obama only serves one term," the actor said. "What&#8217;s, what does that, what underlines that? 'Screw the country. We&#8217;re going to whatever we do to get this black man, we can, we&#8217;re going to do whatever we can to get this black man outta here.'"
> 
> Declaring once again that "it's a racist thing," Freeman said the group's rise has shown the hate still lingering in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year.
Click to expand...


True.  Americans still hate Marxist thugs.  However, we don't give a damn about the color of their skin.

So Morgan is telling us that even though he isn't a stateman he played one on TV and that makes him qualified to comment?

Only a libturd wouldn't find that absurd.


----------



## Si modo

BDBoop said:


> Morgan Freeman: Tea Party Is Racist, They're Out To Get Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When asked by Morgan whether Obama's presidency has made racism in the United States better or worse, Freeman, who once played apartheid-defying South African president Nelson Mandela, frankly stated that his time in office has made it worse, as he has become a target of the right's aggression.
> 
> "Their stated policy, publicly stated, is to do whatever it takes to see to it that Obama only serves one term," the actor said. "Whats, what does that, what underlines that? 'Screw the country. Were going to whatever we do to get this black man, we can, were going to do whatever we can to get this black man outta here.'"
> 
> Declaring once again that "it's a racist thing," Freeman said the group's rise has shown the hate still lingering in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2d2SzRZvsQ]Morgan Freeman on Racism - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

How very uncompelling.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

So when the left all declared Bush would be a one time President and did everything they could to prevent his reelection, were they being racist?


----------



## Meister

Morgan Freeman, *WHO PLAYED* Mandela  sounds more like a racist than anyone from the right.
Because the right doesn't want to go left is all because of the (what term did he use?) black man?   When will people from the left understand that it's Obama's policies.  Quit with the excuses.


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan Freeman: Tea Party Is Racist, They're Out To Get Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When asked by Morgan whether Obama's presidency has made racism in the United States better or worse, Freeman, who once played apartheid-defying South African president Nelson Mandela, frankly stated that his time in office has made it worse, as he has become a target of the right's aggression.
> 
> "Their stated policy, publicly stated, is to do whatever it takes to see to it that Obama only serves one term," the actor said. "Whats, what does that, what underlines that? 'Screw the country. Were going to whatever we do to get this black man, we can, were going to do whatever we can to get this black man outta here.'"
> 
> Declaring once again that "it's a racist thing," Freeman said the group's rise has shown the hate still lingering in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2d2SzRZvsQ]Morgan Freeman on Racism - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How very uncompelling.
Click to expand...


Wait.

What?

You are not compelled? 

Hmmm. You must be a racist. 

Or.... maybe.... the OP is an idiot? I find that possibility quite compelling.


----------



## Angry_Vegetable

Grampa Murked U said:


> Damnit, why do all the good actors have to muck shit up by trying to play politicians
> 
> Just make good movies people. Politics doesnt have to infect every aspect of our society!



I agree, why couldn't Reagan just stay in movies?! 


edit: punctuation


----------



## driveby

BDBoop said:


> Morgan Freeman: Tea Party Is Racist, They're Out To Get Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When asked by Morgan whether Obama's presidency has made racism in the United States better or worse, Freeman, who once played apartheid-defying South African president Nelson Mandela, frankly stated that his time in office has made it worse, as he has become a target of the right's aggression.
> 
> "Their stated policy, publicly stated, is to do whatever it takes to see to it that Obama only serves one term," the actor said. "Whats, what does that, what underlines that? 'Screw the country. Were going to whatever we do to get this black man, we can, were going to do whatever we can to get this black man outta here.'"
> 
> Declaring once again that "it's a racist thing," Freeman said the group's rise has shown the hate still lingering in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2d2SzRZvsQ]Morgan Freeman on Racism - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...



A black liberal that supports Obama, absoultely fucking groundbreaking stuff here...


----------



## Meister

Angry_Vegetable said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit, why do all the good actors have to muck shit up by trying to play politicians
> 
> Just make good movies people. Politics doesnt have to infect every aspect of our society!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, why couldn't Reagan just stay in movies?!
Click to expand...


You mean after he was president of the actors guild and governor of Ca.?

Obviously, you never saw any of his movies, he had to quit his day job.  He was a lousy actor.


----------



## elvis

Meister said:


> Angry_Vegetable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit, why do all the good actors have to muck shit up by trying to play politicians
> 
> Just make good movies people. Politics doesnt have to infect every aspect of our society!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, why couldn't Reagan just stay in movies?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean after he was president of the actors guild and governor of Ca.?
> 
> Obviously, you never saw any of his movies, he had to quit his day job.  He was a lousy actor.
Click to expand...


does that mean Keanu Reeves has a chance?


----------



## Meister

elvis said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angry_Vegetable said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, why couldn't Reagan just stay in movies?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean after he was president of the actors guild and governor of Ca.?
> 
> Obviously, you never saw any of his movies, he had to quit his day job.  He was a lousy actor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does that mean Keanu Reeves has a chance?
Click to expand...


Once he does some time as governor of Ca.  I will address your question.


----------



## BDBoop

Meister said:


> Morgan Freeman, *WHO PLAYED* Mandela  sounds more like a racist than anyone from the right.
> Because the right doesn't want to go left is all because of the (what term did he use?) black man?   When will people from the left understand that it's Obama's policies.  Quit with the excuses.



Did you watch the video? It looks to me that he did a 180 from what he said last year.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

elvis said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angry_Vegetable said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, why couldn't Reagan just stay in movies?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean after he was president of the actors guild and governor of Ca.?
> 
> Obviously, you never saw any of his movies, he had to quit his day job.  He was a lousy actor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> does that mean Keanu Reeves has a chance?
Click to expand...


Depends on which pill he took................

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGQF8LAmiaE&feature=player_detailpage]Matrix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Baruch Menachem

What is weird is folks who voted for him because he is black are not racists, while those who dislike his policies and want him removed because of those policies are racists.   

I find this confusing.


----------



## California Girl

driveby said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan Freeman: Tea Party Is Racist, They're Out To Get Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When asked by Morgan whether Obama's presidency has made racism in the United States better or worse, Freeman, who once played apartheid-defying South African president Nelson Mandela, frankly stated that his time in office has made it worse, as he has become a target of the right's aggression.
> 
> "Their stated policy, publicly stated, is to do whatever it takes to see to it that Obama only serves one term," the actor said. "Whats, what does that, what underlines that? 'Screw the country. Were going to whatever we do to get this black man, we can, were going to do whatever we can to get this black man outta here.'"
> 
> Declaring once again that "it's a racist thing," Freeman said the group's rise has shown the hate still lingering in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2d2SzRZvsQ]Morgan Freeman on Racism - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A black liberal that supports Obama, absoultely fucking groundbreaking stuff here...
Click to expand...


I know. I too was shocked!


----------



## Unkotare

He

Is

Just

An

Actor


----------



## elvis

Unkotare said:


> He
> 
> Is
> 
> Just
> 
> An
> 
> Actor



Being an actor doesn't make him wrong.  He's just wrong.


----------



## Angry_Vegetable

elvis said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> He
> 
> Is
> 
> Just
> 
> An
> 
> Actor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being an actor doesn't make him wrong.  He's just wrong.
Click to expand...


Most politicians are just ugly actors.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

The utterly predicable right; they protest too much.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

The actor who I like to listen to when he talks politics is James Woods.


----------



## driveby

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The utterly predicable right; they protest too much.



The utterly predictable left; hypocrisy, class warfare anddddddd:


----------



## Amelia

BDBoop said:


> Morgan Freeman: Tea Party Is Racist, They're Out To Get Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When asked by Morgan whether Obama's presidency has made racism in the United States better or worse, Freeman, who once played apartheid-defying South African president Nelson Mandela, frankly stated that his time in office has made it worse, as he has become a target of the right's aggression.
> 
> "Their stated policy, publicly stated, is to do whatever it takes to see to it that Obama only serves one term," the actor said. "What&#8217;s, what does that, what underlines that? 'Screw the country. We&#8217;re going to whatever we do to get this black man, we can, we&#8217;re going to do whatever we can to get this black man outta here.'"
> 
> Declaring once again that "it's a racist thing," Freeman said the group's rise has shown the hate still lingering in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
Click to expand...






You seem to post a lot of quotes of  black people saying illogical things?  

Are you trying to make them look bad?


----------



## jillian

Baruch Menachem said:


> What is weird is folks who voted for him because he is black are not racists, while those who dislike his policies and want him removed because of those policies are racists.
> 
> I find this confusing.



How is black people voting for the president because he's black, different from the religious right supporting huckabee or perry with his Christians only prayer rally? 

It's certainly better than the radicals on the right shrieking that they want to " take back [their] country" from what? There was a lawful election.

It's time for the right to at least explore the ugly undercurrent of racism in their party -- from the southern strategy -- to their opposition to anything that smacks of social justice -- to the insistence that any discussion of racism is somehow "racist"


----------



## elvis

jillian said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is weird is folks who voted for him because he is black are not racists, while those who dislike his policies and want him removed because of those policies are racists.
> 
> I find this confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is black people voting for the president because he's black, different from the religious right supporting huckabee or perry with his Christians only prayer rally?
> 
> It's certainly better than the radicals on the right shrieking that they want to " take back [their] country" from what? There was a lawful election.
> 
> It's time for the right to at least explore the ugly undercurrent of racism in their party -- from the southern strategy -- to their opposition to anything that smacks of social justice -- to the insistence that any discussion of racism is somehow "racist"
Click to expand...


as a Hillary supporter, don't you think your party should look into its racism as well?  90 percent of the black community voted for Obama in the primaries.


----------



## Stephanie

BDBoop said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan Freeman, *WHO PLAYED* Mandela  sounds more like a racist than anyone from the right.
> Because the right doesn't want to go left is all because of the (what term did he use?) black man?   When will people from the left understand that it's Obama's policies.  Quit with the excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the video? It looks to me that he did a 180 from what he said last year.
Click to expand...


Is this something we are suppose to CARE about?
yawn


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Oh, he played Nelson Mandela...that changes everything.

Why are Liberals allowed to vote?


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## peach174

I bet he has never attended a Tea Party.


----------



## Wiseacre

Morgan Freeman is entitled to his opinion.   I think he's wrong, most conservatives are dissatisfied with Obama's policies, the color of his skin has nothing to do with it.   Sure, there are some bigots who oppose him because of his race, but let's not lump everybody together in that pigeonhole.


----------



## driveby

elvis said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is weird is folks who voted for him because he is black are not racists, while those who dislike his policies and want him removed because of those policies are racists.
> 
> I find this confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is black people voting for the president because he's black, different from the religious right supporting huckabee or perry with his Christians only prayer rally?
> 
> It's certainly better than the radicals on the right shrieking that they want to " take back [their] country" from what? There was a lawful election.
> 
> It's time for the right to at least explore the ugly undercurrent of racism in their party -- from the southern strategy -- to their opposition to anything that smacks of social justice -- to the insistence that any discussion of racism is somehow "racist"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as a Hillary supporter, don't you think your party should look into its racism as well?  90 percent of the black community voted for Obama in the primaries.
Click to expand...


Especially since Hillary was the more experienced and qualified candidate of the two........


----------



## Baruch Menachem

jillian said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is weird is folks who voted for him because he is black are not racists, while those who dislike his policies and want him removed because of those policies are racists.
> 
> I find this confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is black people voting for the president because he's black, different from the religious right supporting huckabee or perry with his Christians only prayer rally?
> 
> It's certainly better than the radicals on the right shrieking that they want to " take back [their] country" from what? There was a lawful election.
> 
> It's time for the right to at least explore the ugly undercurrent of racism in their party -- from the southern strategy -- to their opposition to anything that smacks of social justice -- to the insistence that any discussion of racism is somehow "racist"
Click to expand...


As I said, those who have issues with high taxes, treat allies badly and cozy up to bad guys, spend twice as much money as the government took in and believe the persons responsible for these bad polices are racist while those who vote for a guy totally based on his african heritage are enlightened and not racist.   The logic of this escapes me.


----------



## Stephanie

I have to say I agree that Obama has set back race relations in this country.

His comrades in Arms and his cult followers have destroyed it with the accusations of racist anytime someone criticizes his Presidency, his incompetence, his unbending ideology, etc etc..

It's been really sad to watch. But I don't think they cared one bit. They used it as a weapon.

As for what Freeman had to say, who gives a shit.


----------



## Amelia

Troll is as troll does.

Trolling works.  That's why people do it.


----------



## Unkotare

jillian said:


> It's time for the right to at least explore the ugly undercurrent of racism in their party --"




Time for the left to do the same.


----------



## Mr.Nick

The right has disagreed with the left for the last 200 years and democrats want to turn this into a "racism" issue???

Republicans only impeached the whiteboy Clinton.


----------



## Sherry




----------



## whitehall

I get it, actor Freeman who gets about ten million per picture once played Mandela so he is an expert on race relations. At least Alec Baldwin hs enough sense to make fun of know it all actors. In a commercial he sits in the cockpit of a plane and starts throwing switches. When he gets a dirty look from the pilot he says "it's OK I once played a pilot in a movie".


----------



## Sunshine

BDBoop said:


> Morgan Freeman: Tea Party Is Racist, They're Out To Get Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When asked by Morgan whether Obama's presidency has made racism in the United States better or worse, Freeman, who once played apartheid-defying South African president Nelson Mandela, frankly stated that his time in office has made it worse, as he has become a target of the right's aggression.
> 
> "Their stated policy, publicly stated, is to do whatever it takes to see to it that Obama only serves one term," the actor said. "What&#8217;s, what does that, what underlines that? 'Screw the country. We&#8217;re going to whatever we do to get this black man, we can, we&#8217;re going to do whatever we can to get this black man outta here.'"
> 
> Declaring once again that "it's a racist thing," Freeman said the group's rise has shown the hate still lingering in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2d2SzRZvsQ]Morgan Freeman on Racism - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Did anyone on here actually _*WATCH*_ that clip?  It says nothing about Obama or the Tea Party.  It is about Black History Month.  

I guess a little academic honesty never occurred to the person who started this thread.


----------



## jillian

Baruch Menachem said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is weird is folks who voted for him because he is black are not racists, while those who dislike his policies and want him removed because of those policies are racists.
> 
> I find this confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is black people voting for the president because he's black, different from the religious right supporting huckabee or perry with his Christians only prayer rally?
> 
> It's certainly better than the radicals on the right shrieking that they want to " take back [their] country" from what? There was a lawful election.
> 
> It's time for the right to at least explore the ugly undercurrent of racism in their party -- from the southern strategy -- to their opposition to anything that smacks of social justice -- to the insistence that any discussion of racism is somehow "racist"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, those who have issues with high taxes, treat allies badly and cozy up to bad guys, spend twice as much money as the government took in and believe the persons responsible for these bad polices are racist while those who vote for a guy totally based on his african heritage are enlightened and not racist.   The logic of this escapes me.
Click to expand...


taxes are lower now than they've been in 50 years.... no one is treating our allies badly... unless you want to consider baby bush's love of terrorist supporting saudi arabia a problem... 

the money wasn't a problem when baby bush was spending it... 

therefore the protestations of the right simply aren't credible... especially the hysteria and shrieking... 

because you know what... he's compromised with the right at every turn.

perhaps the logic escapes you because you're not seeing the circumstances clearly. it's ok.. we all tend to be a bit more tolerant of the people who largely agree with us....


----------



## Jroc

jillian said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is weird is folks who voted for him because he is black are not racists, while those who dislike his policies and want him removed because of those policies are racists.
> 
> I find this confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is black people voting for the president because he's black, different from the religious right supporting huckabee or perry with his Christians only prayer rally?
> 
> It's certainly better than the radicals on the right shrieking that they want to " take back [their] country" from what? There was a lawful election.
> 
> It's time for the right to at least explore the ugly undercurrent of racism in their party -- from the southern strategy -- to their opposition to anything that smacks of social justice -- to the insistence that any discussion of racism is somehow "racist"
Click to expand...


It's time for the left to admit their big government social policies have failed and have helped to break down the black family leaving poor black inner city kids stuck in failing schools and creating a dependency on government. It has not work *ADMIT IT!!*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJNNsL8gn3s&feature=player_embedded]Black Caucus member Confronts Allen West on Sarah Palin & Tea Party Ties - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Warrior102

Who is Morgan Freeman and why should I give a fuck what he thinks?


----------



## whitehall

What is Freeman's opinion about the American prison system? He once played a convict in Shawshank Redemption so I guess the left  considers him an expert.


----------



## The T

Morgan Freeman...Gets the _JackAss Of The Week Award._


----------



## Unkotare

Warrior102 said:


> Who is Morgan Freeman and why should I give a fuck what he thinks?



You have to give a fuck because he built the Batmobile.


----------



## Liability

Unkotare said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Morgan Freeman and why should I give a fuck what he thinks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to give a fuck because he built the Batmobile.
Click to expand...


That's not a bad point.

If one can build the Batmobile, then one should have some value as a political commentator.

I thought ol' Morgan was very good in THIS scene, by the way:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z6o1GIEsQE]Batman The Dark Knight- Blackmailing Batman - YouTube[/ame]

Good dialog.  Kudos to the screen-writers, too.


----------



## waltky

Granny been wonderin' what he been doin' lately...

... an' if he done drivin' Miss Daisy `round...

... mebbe he could come over an' drive her `round some?


----------



## chanel

Sounds like Mr. Freeman has spent too much time reading scripts.


----------



## Political Junky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqfnPf-b1hM]Morgan Freeman - Tea Party/GOP are Racist - Piers Morgan Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

At the base of his argument? He is correct. But candidates like Romney are not racist.


----------



## get_involved

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqfnPf-b1hM&feature=player_embedded]Morgan Freeman - Tea Party/GOP are Racist - Piers Morgan Tonight - YouTube[/ame]

Wow, Morgan has a enormous chip on his shoulder!







I wish these celebrities would stop sticking their feet in their mouths!


-


----------



## Zona

He is correct.  There are a lot of racists in the tea party.  The truth hurts doesnt it righty's.


----------



## Zona




----------



## Intense

I'm a Member of the Tea Party, and I forgive Morgan. I still think He should have been the First Black President. I think He just needs to sort out His Anger.


----------



## Zona




----------



## Zona




----------



## Zona

This is the grandaddy of them all..






OH yeah, no racism in the tea party at all. None.


----------



## Failzero

As an Uncut Heathen Blackman in Jewish controlled Hollywood of the 80's & 90's he developed a chip on his sholder ...


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense




----------



## oreo

get_involved said:


> Morgan Freeman - Tea Party/GOP are Racist - Piers Morgan Tonight - YouTube
> 
> Wow, Morgan has a enormous chip on his shoulder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish these celebrities would stop sticking their feet in their mouths!
> 
> 
> -



Ha.Ha. Morgan  Freeman-- didn't even know the name of the senate minority leader--but feels he can make a comment such as this.

The Tea Party doesn't care about the color of a person--but they sure do care about POLICY.

Here again--in the below video you can meet some of our BLACK tea party member SPEAKERS.---which shows how stupid Morgan Freeman really is.

Response to Olbermann: "People of color" at Tea Parties - YouTube


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense




----------



## Failzero

Zona said:


> This is the grandaddy of them all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH yeah, no racism in the tea party at all. None.



Uh ,sorry that pic originally had George W Bush in it ,it was originally made by group who made my Avatar (Left leaning Individuials ), I use mine because it made W the flying Chimp/Monkey Leader ...


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense




----------



## oreo

Zona said:


>




A LIBERAL could have made up this sign--and called it a tea party sign---  Anything to prove racism--


MEET SOME OF OUR BLACK TEA PARTY MEMBERS.


Response to Olbermann: "People of color" at Tea Parties - YouTube


----------



## Sunshine




----------



## rdean

oreo said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LIBERAL could have made up this sign--and called it a tea party sign---  Anything to prove racism--
> 
> 
> MEET SOME OF OUR BLACK TEA PARTY MEMBERS.
> 
> 
> Response to Olbermann: "People of color" at Tea Parties - YouTube
Click to expand...


The Republican Party is 90% white.  You will always find a few "confused".


----------



## Failzero

rdean said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LIBERAL could have made up this sign--and called it a tea party sign---  Anything to prove racism--
> 
> 
> MEET SOME OF OUR BLACK TEA PARTY MEMBERS.
> 
> 
> Response to Olbermann: "People of color" at Tea Parties - YouTube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Republican Party is 90% white.  You will always find a few "confused".
Click to expand...


The GOP was never known as "The Party of the Knights of the Ku Klux Klan" though , go figure .


----------



## Rocko

Morgan is a good actor, but has a lousy understanding of politics..

One of the many things Obama has failed on is race relations..


----------



## Intense

DID ADMINISTRATION OFFICIALS SEE SOLYNDRA&#8217;S IMPENDING DEMISE WHILE THEY WERE SITTING IN ON BOARD MEETINGS? IF SO, DID THEY DO ANYTHING TO TRY TO PROTECT TAXPAYERS&#8217; INTERESTS?

Read more: Pleading The 5th | RNC: Republican National Committee | GOP


----------



## Intense

They Said It! Obama&#8217;s Favorite Bridge Nowhere To Be Found In &#8220;Jobs&#8221; Bill

Read more: They Said It! Obama&#39;s Favorite Bridge Nowhere To Be Found In "Jobs" Bill | RNC: Republican National Committee | GOP


----------



## DontBeStupid

Wait ... wait ...

An actor had an opinion?

And exercised his right to say that opinion?

Holy shit! This can't be allowed to happen!


----------



## uscitizen

Morgan freeman, Jane Fonda, Madonna, etc  sheesh
Are Americans so programmed/controlled by the tube err LCD that we pay attention to what they say?


----------



## elvis

uscitizen said:


> Morgan freeman, Jane Fonda, Madonna, etc  sheesh
> Are Americans so programmed/controlled by the tube err LCD that we pay attention to what they say?



Ask Howard Beale.


----------



## Intense

Ask Elvis.


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21VtycgB6gE]Howard Beale - Don&#39;t become a tube! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia

Intense said:


> They Said It! Obamas Favorite Bridge Nowhere To Be Found In Jobs Bill
> 
> Read more: They Said It! Obama's Favorite Bridge Nowhere To Be Found In "Jobs" Bill | RNC: Republican National Committee | GOP





It's racist of you to point this out.


----------



## uscitizen

elvis said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan freeman, Jane Fonda, Madonna, etc  sheesh
> Are Americans so programmed/controlled by the tube err LCD that we pay attention to what they say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Howard Beale.
Click to expand...


Who is Howard Beale?

Never mind I will google it.


----------



## Intense

Amelia said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> They Said It! Obamas Favorite Bridge Nowhere To Be Found In Jobs Bill
> 
> Read more: They Said It! Obama's Favorite Bridge Nowhere To Be Found In "Jobs" Bill | RNC: Republican National Committee | GOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's racist of you to point this out.
Click to expand...


Everything Is Racist. 

Damn Humans!!!


----------



## elvis

uscitizen said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan freeman, Jane Fonda, Madonna, etc  sheesh
> Are Americans so programmed/controlled by the tube err LCD that we pay attention to what they say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Howard Beale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is Howard Beale?
> 
> Never mind I will google it.
Click to expand...

nope.  watch the video above.


----------



## Intense

uscitizen said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan freeman, Jane Fonda, Madonna, etc  sheesh
> Are Americans so programmed/controlled by the tube err LCD that we pay attention to what they say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Howard Beale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is Howard Beale?
> 
> Never mind I will google it.
Click to expand...


"Network", The Movie. The Prophet News Anchor.


----------



## Liability

Failzero said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the grandaddy of them all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH yeah, no racism in the tea party at all. None.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh ,sorry that pic originally had George W Bush in it ,it was originally made by group who made my Avatar (Left leaning Individuials ), I use mine because it made W the flying Chimp/Monkey Leader ...
Click to expand...


Uh, yeah.  LOTS of you "liberals" made "monkey" comparisons to President Bush:






See?  I TOLD you that you liberal Democratics tend to be racists.


----------



## elvis

Zona said:


> This is the grandaddy of them all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH yeah, no racism in the tea party at all. None.



Well, you're a racist, so that means there's some racism on the Left, too.


----------



## Intense

elvis said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the grandaddy of them all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH yeah, no racism in the tea party at all. None.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you're a racist, so that means there's some racism on the Left, too.
Click to expand...


I don't get it. Like Zona Speaks for Every Other Woman Trapped in a Man's body. Why does He think on those Terms?


----------



## elvis

Intense said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the grandaddy of them all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH yeah, no racism in the tea party at all. None.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you're a racist, so that means there's some racism on the Left, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get it. Like Zona Speaks for Every Other Woman Trapped in a Man's body. Why does He think on those Terms?
Click to expand...


He's like Chaz Bono in reverse.


----------



## uscitizen

Intense said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Howard Beale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Howard Beale?
> 
> Never mind I will google it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Network", The Movie. The Prophet News Anchor.
Click to expand...


Was that the guy who started yelling and went bonkers?

In any case it goes towards proves my point about the TV controlling americans.


----------



## elvis

uscitizen said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Howard Beale?
> 
> Never mind I will google it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Network", The Movie. The Prophet News Anchor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was that the guy who started yelling and went bonkers?
Click to expand...


yeah.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Morgan Freeman is still alive?

Oh well, who cares?


----------



## BluesMistress

Morgan Freeman should be shunned for being a creepy creep. His views and opinions should be ignored or at least followed by the fact that he edges on being a pediphile. When he announced his engagement to his 28 year old Step Granddaughter after having had a 10 year affair I lost all respect for him. She was 17 & he was 64............YUCK ~

Morgan Freeman Free To Marry Step-Granddaughter | YourTango


----------



## Intense

BluesMistress said:


> Morgan Freeman should be shunned for being a creepy creep. His views and opinions should be ignored or at least followed by the fact that he edges on being a pediphile. When he announced his engagement to his 28 year old Step Granddaughter after having had a 10 year affair I lost all respect for him. She was 17 & he was 64............YUCK ~
> 
> Morgan Freeman Free To Marry Step-Granddaughter | YourTango



Wow! News to me. Pathetic.

That's it!!! I'm Mad As Hell, And I'm Not Going To Take It Anymore!!!!


----------



## The T

Sunshine said:


>


 
 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl5dZxA-rZY]Steve Martain- King Tut - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The T said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl5dZxA-rZY]Steve Martain- King Tut - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


From the Start, I have looked at Obama more as a Hammurabi. 

The Code of Hammurabi

*When Anu the Sublime, King of the Anunaki, and Bel, the lord of Heaven and earth, who decreed the fate of the land, assigned to Marduk, the over-ruling son of Ea, God of righteousness, dominion over earthly man, and made him great among the Igigi, they called Babylon by his illustrious name, made it great on earth, and founded an everlasting kingdom in it, whose foundations are laid so solidly as those of heaven and earth; then Anu and Bel called by name me, Hammurabi, the exalted prince, who feared God, to bring about the rule of righteousness in the land, to destroy the wicked and the evil-doers; so that the strong should not harm the weak; so that I should rule over the black-headed people like Shamash, and enlighten the land, to further the well-being of mankind.*

*Hammurabi, the prince, called of Bel am I, making riches and increase, enriching Nippur and Dur-ilu beyond compare, sublime patron of E-kur; who reestablished Eridu and purified the worship of E-apsu; who conquered the four quarters of the world, made great the name of Babylon, rejoiced the heart of Marduk, his lord who daily pays his devotions in Saggil; the royal scion whom Sin made; who enriched Ur; the humble, the reverent, who brings wealth to Gish-shir-gal; the white king, heard of Shamash, the mighty, who again laid the foundations of Sippara; who clothed the gravestones of Malkat with green; who made E-babbar great, which is like the heavens, the warrior who guarded Larsa and renewed E-babbar, with Shamash as his helper; the lord who granted new life to Uruk, who brought plenteous water to its inhabitants, raised the head of E-anna, and perfected the beauty of Anu and Nana; shield of the land, who reunited the scattered inhabitants of Isin; who richly endowed E-gal-mach; the protecting king of the city, brother of the god Zamama; who firmly founded the farms of Kish, crowned E-me-te-ursag with glory, redoubled the great holy treasures of Nana, managed the temple of Harsag-kalama; the grave of the enemy, whose help brought about the victory; who increased the power of Cuthah; made all glorious in E-shidlam, the black steer, who gored the enemy; beloved of the god Nebo, who rejoiced the inhabitants of Borsippa, the Sublime; who is indefatigable for E-zida; the divine king of the city; the White, Wise; who broadened the fields of Dilbat, who heaped up the harvests for Urash; the Mighty, the lord to whom come scepter and crown, with which he clothes himself; the Elect of Ma-ma; who fixed the temple bounds of Kesh, who made rich the holy feasts of Nin-tu; the provident, solicitous, who provided food and drink for Lagash and Girsu, who provided large sacrificial offerings for the temple of Ningirsu; who captured the enemy, the Elect of the oracle who fulfilled the prediction of Hallab, who rejoiced the heart of Anunit; the pure prince, whose prayer is accepted by Adad; who satisfied the heart of Adad, the warrior, in Karkar, who restored the vessels for worship in E-ud-gal-gal; the king who granted life to the city of Adab; the guide of E-mach; the princely king of the city, the irresistible warrior, who granted life to the inhabitants of Mashkanshabri, and brought abundance to the temple of Shidlam; the White, Potent, who penetrated the secret cave of the bandits, saved the inhabitants of Malka from misfortune, and fixed their home fast in wealth; who established pure sacrificial gifts for Ea and Dam-gal-nun-na, who made his kingdom everlastingly great; the princely king of the city, who subjected the districts on the Ud-kib-nun-na Canal to the sway of Dagon, his Creator; who spared the inhabitants of Mera and Tutul; the sublime prince, who makes the face of Ninni shine; who presents holy meals to the divinity of Nin-a-zu, who cared for its inhabitants in their need, provided a portion for them in Babylon in peace; the shepherd of the oppressed and of the slaves; whose deeds find favor before Anunit, who provided for Anunit in the temple of Dumash in the suburb of Agade; who recognizes the right, who rules by law; who gave back to the city of Ashur its protecting god; who let the name of Ishtar of Nineveh remain in E-mish-mish; the Sublime, who humbles himself before the great gods; successor of Sumula-il; the mighty son of Sin-muballit; the royal scion of Eternity; the mighty monarch, the sun of Babylon, whose rays shed light over the land of Sumer and Akkad; the king, obeyed by the four quarters of the world; Beloved of Ninni, am I.*

*When Marduk sent me to rule over men, to give the protection of right to the land, I did right and righteousness in ... , and brought about the well-being of the oppressed.*

The Code of Hammurabi ~1700 BCE

At least in His Imagination. 

Though I caution Barry, do not attempt this without a Teleprompter.


----------



## Sunshine

Intense said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl5dZxA-rZY]Steve Martain- King Tut - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the Start, I have looked at Obama more as a Hammurabi.
> 
> The Code of Hammurabi
> 
> *When Anu the Sublime, King of the Anunaki, and Bel, the lord of Heaven and earth, who decreed the fate of the land, assigned to Marduk, the over-ruling son of Ea, God of righteousness, dominion over earthly man, and made him great among the Igigi, they called Babylon by his illustrious name, made it great on earth, and founded an everlasting kingdom in it, whose foundations are laid so solidly as those of heaven and earth; then Anu and Bel called by name me, Hammurabi, the exalted prince, who feared God, to bring about the rule of righteousness in the land, to destroy the wicked and the evil-doers; so that the strong should not harm the weak; so that I should rule over the black-headed people like Shamash, and enlighten the land, to further the well-being of mankind.*
> 
> *Hammurabi, the prince, called of Bel am I, making riches and increase, enriching Nippur and Dur-ilu beyond compare, sublime patron of E-kur; who reestablished Eridu and purified the worship of E-apsu; who conquered the four quarters of the world, made great the name of Babylon, rejoiced the heart of Marduk, his lord who daily pays his devotions in Saggil; the royal scion whom Sin made; who enriched Ur; the humble, the reverent, who brings wealth to Gish-shir-gal; the white king, heard of Shamash, the mighty, who again laid the foundations of Sippara; who clothed the gravestones of Malkat with green; who made E-babbar great, which is like the heavens, the warrior who guarded Larsa and renewed E-babbar, with Shamash as his helper; the lord who granted new life to Uruk, who brought plenteous water to its inhabitants, raised the head of E-anna, and perfected the beauty of Anu and Nana; shield of the land, who reunited the scattered inhabitants of Isin; who richly endowed E-gal-mach; the protecting king of the city, brother of the god Zamama; who firmly founded the farms of Kish, crowned E-me-te-ursag with glory, redoubled the great holy treasures of Nana, managed the temple of Harsag-kalama; the grave of the enemy, whose help brought about the victory; who increased the power of Cuthah; made all glorious in E-shidlam, the black steer, who gored the enemy; beloved of the god Nebo, who rejoiced the inhabitants of Borsippa, the Sublime; who is indefatigable for E-zida; the divine king of the city; the White, Wise; who broadened the fields of Dilbat, who heaped up the harvests for Urash; the Mighty, the lord to whom come scepter and crown, with which he clothes himself; the Elect of Ma-ma; who fixed the temple bounds of Kesh, who made rich the holy feasts of Nin-tu; the provident, solicitous, who provided food and drink for Lagash and Girsu, who provided large sacrificial offerings for the temple of Ningirsu; who captured the enemy, the Elect of the oracle who fulfilled the prediction of Hallab, who rejoiced the heart of Anunit; the pure prince, whose prayer is accepted by Adad; who satisfied the heart of Adad, the warrior, in Karkar, who restored the vessels for worship in E-ud-gal-gal; the king who granted life to the city of Adab; the guide of E-mach; the princely king of the city, the irresistible warrior, who granted life to the inhabitants of Mashkanshabri, and brought abundance to the temple of Shidlam; the White, Potent, who penetrated the secret cave of the bandits, saved the inhabitants of Malka from misfortune, and fixed their home fast in wealth; who established pure sacrificial gifts for Ea and Dam-gal-nun-na, who made his kingdom everlastingly great; the princely king of the city, who subjected the districts on the Ud-kib-nun-na Canal to the sway of Dagon, his Creator; who spared the inhabitants of Mera and Tutul; the sublime prince, who makes the face of Ninni shine; who presents holy meals to the divinity of Nin-a-zu, who cared for its inhabitants in their need, provided a portion for them in Babylon in peace; the shepherd of the oppressed and of the slaves; whose deeds find favor before Anunit, who provided for Anunit in the temple of Dumash in the suburb of Agade; who recognizes the right, who rules by law; who gave back to the city of Ashur its protecting god; who let the name of Ishtar of Nineveh remain in E-mish-mish; the Sublime, who humbles himself before the great gods; successor of Sumula-il; the mighty son of Sin-muballit; the royal scion of Eternity; the mighty monarch, the sun of Babylon, whose rays shed light over the land of Sumer and Akkad; the king, obeyed by the four quarters of the world; Beloved of Ninni, am I.*
> 
> *When Marduk sent me to rule over men, to give the protection of right to the land, I did right and righteousness in ... , and brought about the well-being of the oppressed.*
> 
> The Code of Hammurabi ~1700 BCE
> 
> At least in His Imagination.
> 
> Though I caution Barry, do not attempt this without a Teleprompter.
Click to expand...


Oh my aching head!


----------



## BDBoop

BluesMistress said:


> Morgan Freeman should be shunned for being a creepy creep. His views and opinions should be ignored or at least followed by the fact that he edges on being a pediphile. When he announced his engagement to his 28 year old Step Granddaughter after having had a 10 year affair I lost all respect for him. She was 17 & he was 64............YUCK ~
> 
> Morgan Freeman Free To Marry Step-Granddaughter | YourTango



Okay. Once more, with a reputable source.


----------



## Disenchanted61

bripat9643 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan Freeman: Tea Party Is Racist, They're Out To Get Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When asked by Morgan whether Obama's presidency has made racism in the United States better or worse, Freeman, who once played apartheid-defying South African president Nelson Mandela, frankly stated that his time in office has made it worse, as he has become a target of the right's aggression.
> 
> "Their stated policy, publicly stated, is to do whatever it takes to see to it that Obama only serves one term," the actor said. "Whats, what does that, what underlines that? 'Screw the country. Were going to whatever we do to get this black man, we can, were going to do whatever we can to get this black man outta here.'"
> 
> Declaring once again that "it's a racist thing," Freeman said the group's rise has shown the hate still lingering in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.  Americans still hate Marxist thugs.  However, we don't give a damn about the color of their skin.
> 
> So Morgan is telling us that even though he isn't a stateman he played one on TV and that makes him qualified to comment?
> 
> Only a libturd wouldn't find that absurd.
Click to expand...

True Americans hate Marxist thugs and become Brown Shirts!!


----------



## Intense

Disenchanted61 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan Freeman: Tea Party Is Racist, They're Out To Get Obama
> 
> 
> 
> Last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.  Americans still hate Marxist thugs.  However, we don't give a damn about the color of their skin.
> 
> So Morgan is telling us that even though he isn't a stateman he played one on TV and that makes him qualified to comment?
> 
> Only a libturd wouldn't find that absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True Americans hate Marxist thugs and become Brown Shirts!!
Click to expand...


If you think about it in depth, Morgan is still probably more qualified to Govern than Obama. The down side is that We would all need to lock our 17 Year Old's away. That's a deal killer. Still, he makes more sense than Barry, for what little that is worth.


----------



## Sunshine

BluesMistress said:


> Morgan Freeman should be shunned for being a creepy creep. His views and opinions should be ignored or at least followed by the fact that he edges on being a pediphile. When he announced his engagement to his 28 year old Step Granddaughter after having had a 10 year affair I lost all respect for him. She was 17 & he was 64............YUCK ~
> 
> Morgan Freeman Free To Marry Step-Granddaughter | YourTango



So, clearly he isn't the wise old sage he plays in a lot of his movies.  Now that I think of his movies, I guess he's just another of Hollywood's 'magical Negroes.'  

Magical Negro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Intense

That Term again!  It makes my eyes sore and my ears ache just focusing on it! I think I have a Tummy Ache in my Head, too!


----------



## campanella112

True.  Americans still hate Marxist thugs.  However, we don't give a damn about the color of their skin.

So Morgan is telling us that even though he isn't a stateman he played one on TV and that makes him qualified to comment?

Only a libturd wouldn't find that absurd.[/QUOTE]


**************************************************************
*Everyone has the right to comment*, TV actor or the hot dog man on the corner, we are ALL living this reality.  And it is uneducated bufoons like yourself that just don't understand that.  The man is trying to summarize the hypocrisy of Americans, and you have thick-skulls like yourself who JUST DON'T GET IT.  Get an education, put yourself in someone else's shoes, feel what it feels like instead of just speaking RANDOM nonsense and utter lack of understanding and compassion.  That is EXACTLY what is wrong with Americans today, they just DON'T GET IT.  

CAMP


----------



## Zona

Mr. Freeman was right.


----------



## Zona

Mr. Freeman was right..


----------



## Zona

Mr. Freeman was right.


----------



## campanella112

Unkotare said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's time for the right to at least explore the ugly undercurrent of racism in their party --"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for the left to do the same.
Click to expand...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Wrong answer.  The LEFT are the ones who are harboring all this racial hatred and needs to check themselves.  

The RIGHT are just reacting to the hatred that is DIRECTED towards them.  This is obvious to see for all who are willing to see, but I find that racists' hearts are hardened and they hear, understand and absorb NOTHING but the clang of racial rhetoric they tossed around in their private and closed habitats.     There is no reasoning with any of them, like I said, they have hardened their hearts such that there is no getting through.  Thus, one must adjust and persevere until Christ returns.  I pity them!  

CAMP


----------



## campanella112

Carry on Morgan Freeman, your comments are not wasted at all, perhaps you can reach one or two of these racially hardened and embittered people; but be forewarned, the majority of them will continue in their negative, biased diatribe because they know no better and obviously are unwilling to examine their hearts, conscious, or minds to gain any kind of understanding of the plight of others, or how ridiculous they sound.  

Remember, no one has a choice over what RACE they will be born into and therefore, how is possible that one race expresses and lords superiority over another?  Will God determine his kingdom based on race or skin color?  Is this reality or even plausible.  *If they would just think for a half minute, they would realize the error of their ways.  Yes, I am talking about and to biased, hateful people.*  

CAMP


----------



## Zona

campanella112 said:


> Carry on Morgan Freeman, your comments are not wasted at all, perhaps you can reach one or two of these racially hardened and embittered people; but be forewarned, the majority of them will continue in their negative, biased diatribe because they know no better and obviously are unwilling to examine their hearts, conscious, or minds to gain any kind of understanding of the plight of others, or how ridiculous they sound.
> 
> Remember, no one has a choice over what RACE they will be born into and therefore, how is possible that one race expresses and lords superiority over another?  Will God determine his kingdom based on race or skin color?  Is this reality or even plausible.  *If they would just think for a half minute, they would realize the error of their ways.  Yes, I am talking about and to biased, hateful people.*
> 
> CAMP



Church.


----------



## BluesMistress

BDBoop said:


> BluesMistress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan Freeman should be shunned for being a creepy creep. His views and opinions should be ignored or at least followed by the fact that he edges on being a pediphile. When he announced his engagement to his 28 year old Step Granddaughter after having had a 10 year affair I lost all respect for him. She was 17 & he was 64............YUCK ~
> 
> Morgan Freeman Free To Marry Step-Granddaughter | YourTango
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Once more, with a reputable source.
Click to expand...



Take Your Pick ~

morgan freeman granddaughter marriage - Bing

morgan freeman and granddaughter affair - Yahoo! Search Results

Or

Google


YUCK ~~~


----------



## BDBoop

BluesMistress said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesMistress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan Freeman should be shunned for being a creepy creep. His views and opinions should be ignored or at least followed by the fact that he edges on being a pediphile. When he announced his engagement to his 28 year old Step Granddaughter after having had a 10 year affair I lost all respect for him. She was 17 & he was 64............YUCK ~
> 
> Morgan Freeman Free To Marry Step-Granddaughter | YourTango
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Once more, with a reputable source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Take Your Pick ~
> 
> morgan freeman granddaughter marriage - Bing
> 
> morgan freeman and granddaughter affair - Yahoo! Search Results
> 
> Or
> 
> Google
> 
> 
> YUCK ~~~
Click to expand...


Already did. Nothing substantiated. Nobody but a bunch of bloggers went there.

Now, when he pulls a Woody Allen, I'll be happy to chat, because that right there was disgusting beyond belief. He helped raise that girl, AS HER father. 

Try typing News.Google.com and see if you come up with reputable news sources.


----------



## Salt Jones

Do you finally realize that 98% of us really hate white people?


----------



## BDBoop

Do I finally realize that that's some lame-ass number you just pulled out of nowhere?

Yes.

Do I care?

Not so much.


----------



## Trajan

BDBoop said:


> Morgan Freeman: Tea Party Is Racist, They're Out To Get Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When asked by Morgan whether Obama's presidency has made racism in the United States better or worse, Freeman, who once played apartheid-defying South African president Nelson Mandela, frankly stated that his time in office has made it worse, as he has become a target of the right's aggression.
> 
> "Their stated policy, publicly stated, is to do whatever it takes to see to it that Obama only serves one term," the actor said. "What&#8217;s, what does that, what underlines that? 'Screw the country. We&#8217;re going to whatever we do to get this black man, we can, we&#8217;re going to do whatever we can to get this black man outta here.'"
> 
> Declaring once again that "it's a racist thing," Freeman said the group's rise has shown the hate still lingering in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2d2SzRZvsQ]Morgan Freeman on Racism - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


do you have an opinion on this or are you just building your post count?


----------



## Meister

Salt Jones said:


> Do you finally realize that 98% of us really hate white people?



The only thing I realize is that your a moron


----------



## Meister

BDBoop said:


> BluesMistress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Once more, with a reputable source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take Your Pick ~
> 
> morgan freeman granddaughter marriage - Bing
> 
> morgan freeman and granddaughter affair - Yahoo! Search Results
> 
> Or
> 
> Google
> 
> 
> YUCK ~~~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already did. Nothing substantiated. Nobody but a bunch of bloggers went there.
> 
> Now, when he pulls a Woody Allen, I'll be happy to chat, because that right there was disgusting beyond belief. He helped raise that girl, AS HER father.
> 
> Try typing News.Google.com and see if you come up with reputable news sources.
Click to expand...


E'Dena Hines, Morgan Freeman's Step-Granddaughter: Also His Lover?


----------



## Liability

Salt Jones said:


> Do you finally realize that 98% of us really hate white people?



It's 100% of YOU.  But, it's a completely different percent of black Americans overall.

Not your fictional, made up numbers, though, I'm sure.

In fact, racist scumbag blacks (like you and the Basshole and 52nd Gutter and Fail-always) are difficult to find.  Some black Americans may be angry, but not all anger constitutes hatred of whites, you flaming asshole bigot moron.  

Fuck off you stupid dishonest little pissant.  

With all due respect, your pal, and fellow "out of Africa" American,

Liability


----------



## Oldstyle

BDBoop said:


> Morgan Freeman: Tea Party Is Racist, They're Out To Get Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When asked by Morgan whether Obama's presidency has made racism in the United States better or worse, Freeman, who once played apartheid-defying South African president Nelson Mandela, frankly stated that his time in office has made it worse, as he has become a target of the right's aggression.
> 
> "Their stated policy, publicly stated, is to do whatever it takes to see to it that Obama only serves one term," the actor said. "Whats, what does that, what underlines that? 'Screw the country. Were going to whatever we do to get this black man, we can, were going to do whatever we can to get this black man outta here.'"
> 
> Declaring once again that "it's a racist thing," Freeman said the group's rise has shown the hate still lingering in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2d2SzRZvsQ]Morgan Freeman on Racism - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Explain to me again why it is we should pay extra attention to the political opinions of "actors"?  I'm sorry but you'd be hard pressed to find a group of people more out of touch with reality than your average Hollywood gaggle of stars.  Who cares if Freeman played Nelson Mandela in a freakin' movie!  That doesn't make him intelligent any more than Alec Balwin "playing a pilot" makes him able to fly a plane.  I suppose next you'll be regaling me with Lindsey Lohan's views on the Flat Tax?


----------



## Salt Jones

BDBoop said:


> Do I finally realize that that's some lame-ass number you just pulled out of nowhere?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Do I care?
> 
> Not so much.



Any blacks disputing me?


----------



## Salt Jones

Meister said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you finally realize that 98% of us really hate white people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I realize is that your a moron
Click to expand...


Any blacks disputing my post?


----------



## Liability

Salt Jones said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you finally realize that 98% of us really hate white people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I realize is that your a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any blacks disputing my post?
Click to expand...


Because if no blacks at this message board dispute the post they probably didnt see in the first place, then your fantasy must be reality?

Salt Peter, you remain a laughable little petty dipshit.


----------



## Meister

Salt Jones said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you finally realize that 98% of us really hate white people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The only thing I realize is that your a moron*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any blacks disputing my post?
Click to expand...


I see your not refuting my post?   
You haven't brought any facts other than your opinion......what would they be refuting....your opinion?


----------



## Salt Jones

Liability said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you finally realize that 98% of us really hate white people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 100% of YOU.  But, it's a completely different percent of black Americans overall.
> 
> Not your fictional, made up numbers, though, I'm sure.
> 
> In fact, racist scumbag blacks (like you and the Basshole and 52nd Gutter and Fail-always) are difficult to find.  Some black Americans may be angry, but not all anger constitutes hatred of whites, you flaming asshole bigot moron.
> 
> Fuck off you stupid dishonest little pissant.
> 
> With all due respect, your pal, and fellow "out of Africa" American,
> 
> Liability
Click to expand...


If white conservative tea party members think that 98% of blacks voted for Obama because he's black, then how hard is it for them to believe that 98% of blacks hate white people?

I see you must be part of the 2%, along with Herman Cain and Clarence Thomas.


----------



## Meister

Liability said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I realize is that your a moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any blacks disputing my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because if no blacks at this message board dispute the post they probably didnt see in the first place, then your fantasy must be reality?
> 
> Salt Peter, you remain a laughable little petty dipshit.
Click to expand...


Some on this board think he's not black at all and is a muslim.  Interesting.....


----------



## California Girl

Salt Jones said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you finally realize that 98% of us really hate white people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 100% of YOU.  But, it's a completely different percent of black Americans overall.
> 
> Not your fictional, made up numbers, though, I'm sure.
> 
> In fact, racist scumbag blacks (like you and the Basshole and 52nd Gutter and Fail-always) are difficult to find.  Some black Americans may be angry, but not all anger constitutes hatred of whites, you flaming asshole bigot moron.
> 
> Fuck off you stupid dishonest little pissant.
> 
> With all due respect, your pal, and fellow "out of Africa" American,
> 
> Liability
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If white conservative tea party members think that 98% of blacks voted for Obama because he's black, then how hard is it for them to believe that 98% of blacks hate white people?
> 
> I see you must be part of the 2%, along with Herman Cain and Clarence Thomas.
Click to expand...


Good grief. You are actually less intelligent than rdean. Wow. I so did not see that coming. 

Must really suck to be you.


----------



## Salt Jones

Meister said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any blacks disputing my post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because if no blacks at this message board dispute the post they probably didnt see in the first place, then your fantasy must be reality?
> 
> Salt Peter, you remain a laughable little petty dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some on this board think he's not black at all and is a muslim.  Interesting.....
Click to expand...


Well some on this board think Herman Cain, Michelle Bachman, Sarah Palin or Ron Paul will be the next president of the USA.

I'm black and I don't believe in any religion, but believe anything you want.


----------



## Salt Jones

California Girl said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 100% of YOU.  But, it's a completely different percent of black Americans overall.
> 
> Not your fictional, made up numbers, though, I'm sure.
> 
> In fact, racist scumbag blacks (like you and the Basshole and 52nd Gutter and Fail-always) are difficult to find.  Some black Americans may be angry, but not all anger constitutes hatred of whites, you flaming asshole bigot moron.
> 
> Fuck off you stupid dishonest little pissant.
> 
> With all due respect, your pal, and fellow "out of Africa" American,
> 
> Liability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If white conservative tea party members think that 98% of blacks voted for Obama because he's black, then how hard is it for them to believe that 98% of blacks hate white people?
> 
> I see you must be part of the 2%, along with Herman Cain and Clarence Thomas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief. You are actually less intelligent than rdean. Wow. I so did not see that coming.
> 
> Must really suck to be you.
Click to expand...


No it's great to be me. I'm a black retired military man in Affirmative Action America, the sky's the limit.

Now why are conservatives surprised when blacks come out and say the tea party is racist? Bill Cosby said it, now Morgan Freeman.

Why do you think 98% of blacks voted for Obama?


----------



## BDBoop

Meister said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesMistress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take Your Pick ~
> 
> morgan freeman granddaughter marriage - Bing
> 
> morgan freeman and granddaughter affair - Yahoo! Search Results
> 
> Or
> 
> Google
> 
> 
> YUCK ~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already did. Nothing substantiated. Nobody but a bunch of bloggers went there.
> 
> Now, when he pulls a Woody Allen, I'll be happy to chat, because that right there was disgusting beyond belief. He helped raise that girl, AS HER father.
> 
> Try typing News.Google.com and see if you come up with reputable news sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> E'Dena Hines, Morgan Freeman's Step-Granddaughter: Also His Lover?
Click to expand...


You'll notice it's a statement, not a question. And it opens with "unsubstantiated rumors."


----------



## Wicked Jester

Salt Jones said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> If white conservative tea party members think that 98% of blacks voted for Obama because he's black, then how hard is it for them to believe that 98% of blacks hate white people?
> 
> I see you must be part of the 2%, along with Herman Cain and Clarence Thomas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief. You are actually less intelligent than rdean. Wow. I so did not see that coming.
> 
> Must really suck to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's great to be me. I'm a black retired military man in Affirmative Action America, the sky's the limit.
> 
> Now why are conservatives surprised when blacks come out and say the tea party is racist? Bill Cosby said it, now Morgan Freeman.
> 
> Why do you think 98% of blacks voted for Obama?
Click to expand...

Because pussy, they believe the dem party gives a shit about them. Even though the dem party does all they can to keep them where they're at.

Christ, you are one dumb son of a bitch.


----------



## Liability

Salt Jones said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you finally realize that 98% of us really hate white people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 100% of YOU.  But, it's a completely different percent of black Americans overall.
> 
> Not your fictional, made up numbers, though, I'm sure.
> 
> In fact, racist scumbag blacks (like you and the Basshole and 52nd Gutter and Fail-always) are difficult to find.  Some black Americans may be angry, but not all anger constitutes hatred of whites, you flaming asshole bigot moron.
> 
> Fuck off you stupid dishonest little pissant.
> 
> With all due respect, your pal, and fellow "out of Africa" American,
> 
> Liability
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If white conservative tea party members think that 98% of blacks voted for Obama because he's black, then how hard is it for them to believe that 98% of blacks hate white people?
> 
> I see you must be part of the 2%, along with Herman Cain and Clarence Thomas.
Click to expand...


That figure you keep making up (98%) is worthless since it is just your creative fiction and since you lack credibility, Salt Peter.

Lots of black people DID vote for President Obama?  And?

You hate white people because you are a shit head bigot.  That's nothing to be proud of, shit head.

It just means that you can't think intelligently.  And that you're a shit head.

This comes as no surprise to those who have read your idiotic posts.


----------



## Avatar4321

Salt Jones said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> If white conservative tea party members think that 98% of blacks voted for Obama because he's black, then how hard is it for them to believe that 98% of blacks hate white people?
> 
> I see you must be part of the 2%, along with Herman Cain and Clarence Thomas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief. You are actually less intelligent than rdean. Wow. I so did not see that coming.
> 
> Must really suck to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's great to be me. I'm a black retired military man in Affirmative Action America, the sky's the limit.
> 
> Now why are conservatives surprised when blacks come out and say the tea party is racist? Bill Cosby said it, now Morgan Freeman.
> 
> Why do you think 98% of blacks voted for Obama?
Click to expand...


Why are they surprised? Probably because it has no basis in reality.

Groupthink.


----------



## The Infidel

As far as I can see.... he is no rogues scholar.... I see no Phd's or degrees..... I just see a career actor who needs to shut up and perform for us.


Morgan Freeman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Freeman has publicly criticized the celebration of Black History Month and does not participate in any related events, saying, "I don't want a black history month. Black history is American history." He says the only way to end racism is to stop talking about it, and he notes that there is no "white history month". Freeman once said on an interview with 60 Minutes' Mike Wallace: "I am going to stop calling you a white man and I'm going to ask you to stop calling me a black man."


Then he goes and makes an ass of himself..... oh well, whats new in Hollywood?

I ignored him when he said it, and as far as I am concerned, he is still one Hell of a good actor.

Now Alec Baldwin can go play in traffic


----------



## Unkotare

The Infidel said:


> As far as I can see.... he is no rogues scholar....





He's no 'what'?


----------

